# Kameratipp speziell für Tieraufnahmen und Portraits



## Chanel (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mich gerade neu im Forum angemeldet. 
Ich fotografiere zur Zeit zum größtenteil Tiere, bevorzugt Katzen und Hunde.
Nun stehe ich vor der Aufgabe mir eine neue Kamera anzuschaffen. Ich hab zur Zeit noch eine Standardkamera von Samsung A40 Digimax und das ist natürlich nicht das optimale.
Ich mache zum größtenteil bewegungsaufnahmen und Potraits von Tieren.
Und nun brauche ich eine geeignete Kamera. Hat jemand eine empfehlung für mich?
Ich wollte bis höchstens 2000Euro ausgeben, es soll schon etwas ganz gutes sein, da ich am überlegen bin das später vielleicht auch einmal proffessionell zu machen.
Wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hat würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße Janina


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin nicht der große Kenner der Branche und aller Geräte.

Aber wichtig sind dann wohl für Dich:
1. niedrige Verschlußzeiten für scharfe Bewegungsbilder.
2. Ein professionelles Objektiv mit manuellem Zugriff auf Blende und Fokus.
3. Belichtungsempfindlichkeiten bis zu ISO800

Jede DSLR-Kamera ab 600EUR bietet solche Dinge.
Da kann man jetzt lange diskutieren, welche Extras so ein Gerät noch beherrschen soll.

Essentiell für die Wahl wird natürlich noch die Pixelanzahl/Bildgröße sein.
Hoch gelobt wird zB die Sigma SD14 aufgrund des Foveon-Chips und 14MPix.

Aber hier sollten nun wirklich kundige Personen weitersprechen.

mfg chmee


----------



## faltenzwerg (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
dem hinzuzufügen wäre noch:
 - Einschaltzeit
 - Serienbildfunktion bzw. darauf zu achten wie viele Bilder die Kamera in Serie machen  
   kann ohne dass man längere Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen muss
 - bei dem Lichtempfindlichen auf das Rauschverhalten der Kamera achten ( bei 
   schlechteren Modellen kann man sonst ISO800 auch nicht sinnvoll einsetzen)
 - zum Objektiv: auf die Lichtstärke achten, je kleiner der Wert ist desdo Lichtempfindlicher 
   ist das Objektiv ( auf größte Blendenöffnung achten z.B. f.1,8)

mfg faltenzwerg


----------



## hobbyfotograf (11. Januar 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Essentiell für die Wahl wird natürlich noch die Pixelanzahl/Bildgröße sein.
> Hoch gelobt wird zB die Sigma SD14 aufgrund des Foveon-Chips und 14MPix.
> 
> Aber hier sollten nun wirklich kundige Personen weitersprechen.
> ...



Wobei gesagt werden muss, das sich 3 Farben die 14MPix teilen müssen was einer Größenrelation in der Auflösung von ca. 4,66 MPix entspricht. Kundige Bilderverkäufer empfehlen allerding mindestens eine Größenmäßige Auflösung von 8 MPix.
Die sind einfach eben fast doppelt so groß und können größer verwendet werden.
Dafür hat die Sigma, so wie ich hörte, schönere Farben.
Und der Preis für die Sigma ist mit ca 1200.-€ auch nicht zu verachten.
Des weiteren passen nur Sigma Objektive soviel mir bekannt ist.
Ich denke für den Einstieg würde eine Canon 400D allemal reichen. Da gibts Objektive diverser Herstellet und später, weil man die Objektive dann auch weiter nutzen kann, auch erweiterbar auf Canon 30D, 5D oder gar 1D.
Und die Gemeinde der Canon User ist recht groß. War letzt auf einem Workshop mit 20 Fotografen, teilweise Berufsfotografen. 18 mal Canon (400D, 20D, 30D, 5D, 1D) , 1 Leica und eine Nikon.
Ich denke das spricht für sich.


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2007)

hobbyfotograf hat gesagt.:


> Wobei gesagt werden muss, das sich 3 Farben die 14MPix teilen müssen was einer Größenrelation in der Auflösung von ca. 4,66 MPix entspricht. .



Was genau bei den Foveon Chips nicht stimmt, da dort die Komponentfarben hintereinander
angelegt sind, ergo jede Farbe die volle Auflösung bekommt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOVEON_X3_Direkt-Bildsensor

Stimme Dir aber in dem Punkt zu, dass man mit dem Kauf einer Canon DSLR kaum
was falschen machen kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## hobbyfotograf (11. Januar 2007)

damit liegt er dann ja in der ecke der 400D
nur preislich trennen sie welten davon.
und von der ausstattung und den funktionen wäre sie für mich nicht soviel mehr wert wie sie mehr kostet.
aber so oder so, die bildgröße in pixeln entspricht nun mal 4,6. das sagt ja auch wikipedia.
zum vergrößern für nen großen print zählt doch fast auschließlich die pixelgröße und die dpi auflösung. 

jedenfalls viel spaß mit der, die der eröffner sich denn dann zulegt.
lg manfred


----------



## Patrator (23. Januar 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 1. niedrige Verschlußzeiten für scharfe Bewegungsbilder.



Kann mit fast jeder Kamera eingestellt werden... Sogenannte "Bewegungsbilder" werden jedoch mit längerer Verschlusszeit gemacht, damit die Bewegung auch zu sehen ist... und dann das Hauptmotiv einfrieren zu können, Blitz man, meist auf den zweiten Verschlussvorhang...



chmee hat gesagt.:


> 2. Ein professionelles Objektiv mit manuellem Zugriff auf Blende und Fokus.



Ich hab schon hunderte Objektive in der Hand gehabt! Eins mit Zugriff auf Blende hab ich aber weder gesehen, noch gehört! Der Zugriff auf die Blende erfolgt ausschlisslich von der Kamera, was jedoch je nach Objektiv begrenz ist...



chmee hat gesagt.:


> 3. Belichtungsempfindlichkeiten bis zu ISO800



Ist nur empehlenswert, wenn man ohne Blitz in der Dämmerung oder im nicht gut ausgeleuchteten Rauminneren kurze Verschlusszeiten erhalten möchte! Ich fotografiere selten höher als ISO 400...



faltenzwerg hat gesagt.:


> - Einschaltzeit



Liegt bei so gut wie allem DSLR's auf dem Markt zwischen 0.15 - 0.3 Sekunden... 



faltenzwerg hat gesagt.:


> - Serienbildfunktion bzw. darauf zu achten wie viele Bilder die Kamera in Serie machen
> kann ohne dass man längere Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen muss



Richtig und Wichtig! Dabei ist aber auch noch auf die verwendete Speicherkarte zu achten! Lieber ein par Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und dafür eine wählen, welche über eine schnelle Schreibgeschwindigkeit verfügt.



faltenzwerg hat gesagt.:


> - zum Objektiv: auf die Lichtstärke achten, je kleiner der Wert ist desdo Lichtempfindlicher
> ist das Objektiv ( auf größte Blendenöffnung achten z.B. f.1,8)



Und auch darauf achten, ob die Blende auch offen bleibt beim einzoomen...



hobbyfotograf hat gesagt.:


> Wobei gesagt werden muss, das sich 3 Farben die 14MPix teilen müssen was einer Größenrelation in der Auflösung von ca. 4,66 MPix entspricht.



Was wohl definitiv falsch ist! Ein "normaler" CMOS-Sensor teilt sich die Farben auch, wobei je 1/4 blau und rot, und 1/2 grün aufgeteilt... Die SD 14 hat defenitiv rund REALE 14MPixel!



hobbyfotograf hat gesagt.:


> Da gibts Objektive diverser Herstellet und später, weil man die Objektive dann auch weiter nutzen kann, auch erweiterbar auf Canon 30D, 5D oder gar 1D.



Nicht alle Objektive können für alle Kameras weiterverwendet werden. Einige Objektive sind auf Krop-Kameras ausgelegt, welche im Vollformat nicht weiterverwendet werden können... Besteht also die Chance, später auf Vollformat umzusteigen, ist auch darauf zu achten...


----------



## hobbyfotograf (23. Januar 2007)

Patrator hat gesagt.:


> Was wohl definitiv falsch ist! Ein "normaler" CMOS-Sensor teilt sich die Farben auch, wobei je 1/4 blau und rot, und 1/2 grün aufgeteilt... Die SD 14 hat defenitiv rund REALE 14MPixel!



ich spreche auch nicht von der farbaufteilung, sondern von der verwendbaren bildgröße für prints und ähnliches. die ist definitv kleiner als bei der billigeren lösung, der 400D.
würde die farben bei der sigma beim vergrößern entsprechend neu verteilt, dann hätte sie echte vorteile, so ist 1 pixel nun mal 1 pixel. egal ob der 1 oder 3 farben enthält.


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2007)

[Offtopic]
@Patrator: Es scheint Dich wohl sehr gewurmt zu haben, dass Du gleich mit dem 1. Beitrag "KorinthenKackst" !!

Jede bis Dato genannte Info ist per Se nicht falsch gewesen, Chanel - die Threaderstellerin - hat nun auf jeden Fall eine Richtung gewiesen bekommen.
[/Offtopic]

Beispiel:


> ..Eins mit Zugriff auf Blende hab ich aber weder gesehen, noch gehört!..


Meine Info klammert den "manuellen" Zugriff über die Kamera nicht aus..

Naja, Herzlich Willkommen und auf viele hilfreiche Threads.

mfg chmee


----------



## Patrator (23. Januar 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> @Patrator: Es scheint Dich wohl sehr gewurmt zu haben, dass Du gleich mit dem 1. Beitrag "KorinthenKackst" !!



WAS genau soll mich gewurmt haben? Und ich kacke keine Korinthen sondern gebe Informationen weiter...  Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich keine Wörter wie 

_...Hallöchen meine lieben...

...Wenn ich auch schreiben darf...

... bin neu und scheu, vergebt mir, wenn ich mich irre..._

etc schreibe, nur weil's mein erster Beitrag ist... Inhaltlich ändert nix...




chmee hat gesagt.:


> Meine Info klammert den "manuellen" Zugriff über die Kamera nicht aus..



Wenn du mit "manuellem Zugriff" das Eingreiffen mit Schrauendreher oder anderen Werkzeugen meinst, setze ich dem auch nichts entgegen... Aber ein Objektiv, an dem man *MANUELL* die *BLENDE* ändern kann,  während dem fotografieren versteht sich, möchtest Du mir dieses Objektiv bitte zeigen / verlinken...

Zur SD 14: die hat, wie Beispielsweise die 5D von Canon ca. 14 MP (nicht ganz, kommt aber am ehesten hin), und wie die 5D also auch real! Der Unterschied ist: beim Vollformat-CMOS-Sensor der 5D (wie auch bei den allermeisten anderen digitalen Kameras) sind die einzelnen Halbleiter-Sensoren, oder eben Pixel NEBENEINANDER platziert! Damit das geometrisch dann aufgeht, sind jeweils 1/4 "blaue", 1/4 "rote" und 1/2 "grüne" Pixel nebeneinander... also schematisch gesehen folgendermassen (R=ROT / G=GRÜN / B=BLAU):

RGRGRGRGRGRGRGRGRG...........
GBGBGBGBGBGBGBGBGB...........
RGRGRGRGRGRGRGRGRG...........
GBGBGBGBGBGBGBGBGB...........
RGRGRGRGRGRGRGRGRG...........
GBGBGBGBGBGBGBGBGB...........
RGRGRGRGRGRGRGRGRG...........
GBGBGBGBGBGBGBGBGB........... 

Gesamthaft also ca. 3.5mega rote, 3.5mega blaue und ca 7mega grüne Pixel...

ETWA SO

Der Foveon X3 hat den grossen Vorteil, dass die 14MP in drei aufeinanderliegenden Schichten angebracht sind und daduchr PRO FARBE GLAICH VIEL Pixel zur Verfügung stehen! Vorteil darum, weil das Interpolieren der Farben, wie beim CMOS-Bayer-Chip wegfällt... je weniger Rechnerei, umso mehr Farbechtheit...

GENAU SO...

Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass Sigma für eine DSLR mit rund 4 MP um die 1'500 Euro verlangen würde?  



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Naja, Herzlich Willkommen und auf viele hilfreiche Threads.



Danke, und auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2007)

Hai,

auch hallo. Trinkt erst mal einen von Denis Tees und kommt wieder runter.

Meiner Meinung nach, um wieder auf die Frage zurück zukommen, stellt sich nicht das Problem der Anzahl der Pixel, sondern *was* soll fotografiert werden.

Ist es Nachbars Waldi oder geht es auf Safari nach Afrika. Dann spielt nämlich das Objektiv die größere Rolle. Und dabei sicherlich auch die Lichtempfindlichkeit desselben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2007)

Jedes analoge SLR-Objektiv hat einen Drehring für die Blende. Dass der Zugriff
auf die Blende bei den Digitalen nunmal nur über die Chassiselektronik läuft,
ändert nichts an der manuellen Einstellbarkeit eben Dieser !

mfg chmee

p.s.: Tee getrunken...


----------



## Patrator (23. Januar 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Jedes analoge SLR-Objektiv hat einen Drehring für die Blende. Dass der Zugriff
> auf die Blende bei den Digitalen nunmal nur über die Chassiselektronik läuft,
> ändert nichts an der manuellen Einstellbarkeit eben Dieser !



 
Da hab ich wohl definitiv was dazugelernt! An analoge hat ich ehrlich gesagt keine Sekunde gedacht, da die Buchstaben DSLR schon ab dem zweiten Beitrag immer wieder erwähnt wurden...
Die haben also nen Ring? Etwa wie der für die Brennweite oder den Focus? Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die dann, wie die "meisten" Objektive ebenfalls Grössenskalen drauf haben?

@Topic:
Ja, sicher sind Objektive weit wichtiger als die Anzahl Pixel (ausser, wenn man die Bilder auch mal etwas grösser Ausdrucken will)...
Für Portraits würde ich Festbrennweiten oder mittere Zoomobjektive (ca. bis Brennweite 100-120) empfehlen, welche über offenblende verfügen, um die abgelichteten Personen auch schön freizustellen...
Für Tieraufnahmen (ich geh mal davon aus, dass es sich nicht um Hamster im Käfig und Hunde an der Leine, sondern eher Tiere in freier Wildbahn! 
Ob's nun der eigene Hund ist, der Stöckchen holt oder Hirsche und andere Wildtiere, würd ich auf jeden Fall ein Objektiv mit Bildstabilisator emfehlen... Ist halt ehrlich gesagt ne Budgetfrage, ich hab mir bis jetzt auch keins geleistet...

Tee is wech


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2007)

Ich bin mit analoger SLR-Fotografie aufgewachsen, deswegen möge man mir
so manches Unwissen bei DSLR verzeihen. Bin aber immer wieder erschrocken,
wie wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten manche Geräte bereitstellen.

Da reicht eben der Dialog über Pixelanzahl und BayesFilter nicht aus.
Wie jedes Handwerk ist auch die Fotografie eine Kunst für sich, die nur
wenige Universaltipps bereitstellt.

Nochmal Generell zum Thema:
Eigentlich gehe ich davon aus, dass die Threaderöffnerin hier genug Infos bekommen
hat, um sich mit dem Inhalt des Portemonaies an einen Fachverkäufer zu wenden und
eine Wahl zu treffen zu können.

mfg chmee


----------

